# Test on its own or should I mix it up?



## Pablo 2016 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Just joined this forum and needing some advice.

Simple question, should I use Testestorone on its own or should I mix with an oral stack like Dbol, Minstrel and Anadrol?

I also have anavar, was wondering if that would be better to mix with the Test than the above 3 stack.

Help really appreciated from the experts, as I have no practical knowledge on effects and gains, apart from what I have read online.

Thanks Again

P


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Pablo 2016 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just joined this forum and needing some advice.
> 
> ...


 Hi mate, Is this your 1st time using aas? If so, maybe you need to "read up" some more as sufficient reading would probably leave you with the understanding that most people who have used aas before would suggest Test only on its own for a first cycle. I'm not trying to put you down but if it's your first cycle, stick with test, once you've completed that cycle and PCT'd, maybe then consider adding something else. If you use more than one compound on a first cycle and you have issues, how are you to know which compound is causing problems?? Some people will argue that they used more than 1 compound on first cycle; it's a personal thing but I would go for just test if it's your first cycle.

Mind you, I doubt minstrels would cause you much bother as they melt in your mouth, not in your hand.


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

I took 500g minstrel a week for 12 weeks and just got fat. Useless stuff


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Jamezzz said:


> I took 500g minstrel a week for 12 weeks and just got fat. Useless stuff


 im not surprised, do you know how many calories are in 500g of minstrels ?


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> im not surprised, do you know how many calories are in 500g of minstrels ?


 Yeah but was told it was worth it. Trying to get the stuff into a syringe was tricky though. Not worth the hassle if you ask me! Stick to winstrol


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

I love Minstrel, a bit hard to start but gets softer the more u use.

shame there so high in calories


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Jamezzz said:


> I took 500g minstrel a week for 12 weeks and just got fat. Useless stuff


 When I was on DNP, I would take a half kilo of Minstrels per DAY not week.


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> When I was on DNP, I would take a half kilo of Minstrels per DAY not week.


 You must be huge! Swole for life


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah baby!

On DNP I stacked Minstrels with Peppermint Aero, ice cream and those blocks of Indian fudge-like sweets.

4 week result: called myself a dumbass


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Yeah baby!
> 
> On DNP I stacked Minstrels with Peppermint Aero, ice cream and those blocks of Indian fudge-like sweets.
> 
> 4 week result: called myself a dumbass


 kinell sounds like heaven, aint had chocolate for 6 months


----------

